# ultraviolet vs. Vipera Magnifica



## M&F (Jan 28, 2016)

[size=+2]*ultraviolet vs Vipera Magnifica*[/size]



> *FORMAT*: 2 vs 2, single
> *STYLE*:  Switch
> *DQ*: Two weeks
> *DAMAGE *CAP: 40%
> ...


*ultraviolet's active squad*

 *Mercy* the female Meowth <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
 *Nasturtia* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *Lucky Day* the female Blitzle <Lightning Rod>
 *Andrea* the female Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Birthday Cake* the female Venipede <Poison Point> @ Eviolite
 *Eagle One* the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *seagrass* the female Squirtle <Torrent>
 *Peach* the female Snubbull <Run Away> @ Polka-Dot Bow
 *& KNUCKLES* the male Chimchar <Iron Fist>
 *jacquelantern* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk> @ Link Cable


*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator> @ Shell Bell
 *Vile Myriapoda* the female Venipede <Swarm> @ Black Sludge
 *Litah Alphyne* the female Scraggy <Shed Skin> @ Life Orb
 *Calcifer* the male Litwick <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rhinestone Eyes* the female Sableye <Keen Eye> @ Sachet
 *Metal Gear ROSS* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *PEEPO* the female Feebas <Swift Swim> @ Prism Scale
 *Revolver Ocelot* the male Purrloin <Limber> @ Black Glasses
 *[MLG]PaRaFl!nChG0D* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Pierre Contraire* the male Snivy <Contrary> @ Lum Berry

Xerneas coin says:
-ultraviolet sends out first
-Vipera Magnifica sends out and issues commands
-ultraviolet issues commands
-I ref


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 2, 2016)

Let's go, Knuckles!!!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 3, 2016)

And I'll lead with *Violent Mustelid*.

Ready VM? I want you to start with a *Power-up Punch* to give yourself a slight boost. Follow with two *Drain Punches*. Switch out for *Aura Sphere* if you get burned or need to remove some clones. If you can't hit & KNUCKLES because he is out of range or protecting, then use *Swords Dance*. Also, be wary of Counter. If your opponent is readying himself for a Counter, then just attack with Aura Sphere.

*Power-up Punch / Aura Sphere / Swords Dance ~ Drain Punch / Aura Sphere / Swords Dance x2*


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 9, 2016)

Okay dude let's start off with a Will-o-Wisp right off the bat; VM's VM outspeeds you by like four points but Aura Sphere shouldn't be enough to completely knock you off your game and that attack reduction would be super nice. Then let's also go with a nice boosted Power-up Punch, and then finish with Fire Punch. If Will-o-Wisp misses, keep using it till it works.

*Will-o-Wisp ~ Will-o-Wisp/Power-up Punch ~ Will-o-Wisp/Fire Punch*


----------



## M&F (Feb 12, 2016)

ultraviolet vs Vipera Magnifica
*Round 1*​
Bright sunlight filtering and intensifying through specially designed glass panes, air fresh and humid from the plantlife housed inside... A wonderful summer getaway, all in all. And then, there were the ASBers. And the referee buried so deep in gear he could be mistaken for a Star Wars cosplayer. “I don’t like pollen,” he explains through the elaborate filtering mask, “it’s annoying and allergenic and gets everywhere. I’ve seen it firsthand.” Shrugging, the more casually dressed trainers proceeded with the motions to start a battle. Between the two of their sendouts, there was a Mienfoo with a low, creepy glare... and Knuckles.



Spoiler: Challenge Rules



*FORMAT*: 2 vs 2, single
*STYLE*:  Switch
*DQ*: Two weeks
*DAMAGE *CAP: 40%
*BANNED/RESTRICTED MOVES*: nothing !!!!!! wow!!!
*ADDITIONAL RULES*: Battlers can't leave the Greenhouse, and pokemon dependent on water probably aren't recommended. You can change the weather if you want, but you're in a greenhouse, so you'd have to break the glass ceiling first if you wanted weather to come through. Trainers can only use pokemon that haven't gained any experience yet!





Spoiler: Arena: Tropical Greenhouse



Someone, somewhere in Asber has been silly enough to let two trainers borrow their Greenhouse for a battle. The Greenhouse is very large, about the size of two tennis courts, and has high, glass ceilings to let in sunlight. Tropical green plants are flourishing everywhere, in rows of pots, hanging baskets or just climbing all over the place. There are long tables lined up from one end of the Greenhouse to the other, all entirely covered in potted plants, terrariums, and various gardening tools.
Since the Greenhouse mostly houses tropical plants, the air inside is very humid and warm, and Sunny Day is in effect. Water can be summoned from any of the hosepipes in the room, and there are various objects littered about the place that can be used as projectiles; pots, spades, bags of fertilzer, buckets, and so on. These will deal 5% typeless damage when hurled at an opponent.


Arena status: Unchanged.


ultraviolet (OO)
*& KNUCKLES* the male Chimchar
*Health: 100%* - *Energy: 100%*
*Ability:* Iron Fist - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 61
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Getting some jab practice on a really weird fruit.
*Commands*: Will-o-Wisp ~ Power-up Punch/Will-o-Wisp ~ Fire Punch/Will-o-Wisp

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
*Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo
*Health: 100%* - *Energy: 100%*
*Ability:* Regenerator - *Item:* Shell Bell - *Speed:* 65
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Taking excessively deep sniffs into a carrion flower.
*Commands*: Power-up Punch/Aura Sphere/Swords Dance ~ Drain Punch/Aura Sphere/Swords Dance ~ Drain Punch/Aura Sphere/Swords Dance

-----​
Neither Pokémon wasted any time when the signal was given. & KNUCKLES readily fired away a group of eerie, flickering fireballs... which Violent Mustelid deftly evaded as he approached, landing the first strikes of the match with a fierce combination of punches – a quick one-two first, to warm up, and then a finishing overhead smack with a glowing fist. From the point of the last punch’s impact, a cloud of shining spots scattered, but simply petered out into the air afterwards.

The Chimchar immediately saw an opportunity, with his opponent standing so close by, and gave his previous attack another shot, this time managing to guide his semi-transparent flames right through his opponent, leaving him with some very painful-looking redness around both shoulders. See, this is why you use sunscreen before an outing in the summery midday brightness. Nursing the painful injury, Violent Mustelid backed away from his enemy. But this by no means meant he had stopped attacking; rather, he quietly gathered his aura through a power stance, then launched a burst of pure spiritual power, squarely hitting its nimble mark despite all evasive efforts.

Noticing his foe closing in, the Mienfoo tried to guard against the inevitably incoming attack, but he failed to account for his burn, its sting sending him into a reflex movement and leaving him wide open as & KNUCKLE S descended upon his chest with the fury of the faux tropical heat raging on his fist. Even if the front of Violent Mustelid’s entire upper torso now looked like a kitchen accident, though, it seemed as if the fiery chimpanzee’s bruises were the worst of the damage inflicted thus far.


-----

ultraviolet (OO)
*& KNUCKLES* the male Chimchar
*Health: 75%* - *Energy: 90%*
*Ability:* Iron Fist - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 61
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Cheerful, despite the bumps.
*Performed*: Will-o-Wisp (missed) ~ Will-o-Wisp ~ Fire Punch

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
*Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo
*Health: 85%* - *Energy: 91%*
*Ability:* Regenerator - *Item:* Shell Bell - *Speed:* 65
*Status:* 1+ Attack. Burned (moderate).
*Condition:* Setting an awful example for the kids in this summer.
*Performed*: Power-up Punch ~ Drain Punch ~ Aura Sphere​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Commence Violent Mustelid's Power-up Punch.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [9 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [roll > threshold]. 
*5% damage is dealt. [4% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 5%]
*2% energy is spent. [2% + 1 - 1 = 2%]
*Violent Mustelid is at 1+ Attack.
*Shell Bell’s effect doesn’t activate, as Violent Mustelid’s health is full.
-Commence & KNUCKLES's Will-o-Wisp.
*The attack misses [92 > 85].
*3% energy is spent.
=Action 2
-Commence Violent Mustelid's Drain Punch.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [43 > 5].
*10% damage is dealt. [7.5% * 1.25 + 1 + 0 * 1 = 10.375 ≈ 10%]
*4% energy is spent. [3.75% + 1 - 1 = 4%]
*No health is drained by the attack, as Violent Mustelid’s health is full.
*Shell Bell’s effect doesn’t activate, as Violent Mustelid’s health is full.
-Commence & KNUCKLES's Will-o-Wisp.
*Successful hit [70 < 85].
*3% energy is spent.
*Violent Mustelid is now moderately burned.
-Violent Mustelid takes 1% burn damage.
=Action 3
-Commence Violent Mustelid's Aura Sphere.
*Successful hit [guaranteed by effect]. No critical hit [76 > 5].
*10% damage is dealt. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 10%]
*3% energy is spent. [4% + 0 - 1 = 3%]
*Shell Bell’s effect heals 1% of Violent Mustelid’s health.
-Commence & KNUCKLES's Fire Punch.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [29 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [87 > 10]. 
*14% damage is dealt. [(7.5% + 2% * 1.25) * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 14.84375% ≈ 14%]
*4% energy is spent. [(3.75% + 1%) + 0 - 1 = 3.75% ≈ 4%]
-Violent Mustelid takes 1% burn damage.
=Totals
-Violent Mustelid has lost 15% health and spent 9% energy. Violent Mustelid is at 1+ Attack and moderately burned.
-& KNUCKLES has lost 25% health and spent 10% energy.


Arena status: Unchanged.

Notes:
-In case that’s of note, I figured that the phrasing “if you can’t hit because he’s Protecting” should bring out the “don’t wait on it, but get tripped up if he Protects reactively” variant instead of the “wait and check on Protect” variant of Protect conditionals.
-Will-o-Wisp in the first action missed.
-*ultraviolet* commands first next round.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 29, 2016)

omg this is so late im so sorry

Okay Knuckles, I don't really like VM's VM having that shell bell, so how about you *Covet *it and we'll use it for ourselves. If you can't get the item for some reason, use *Acrobatics*; if you can't hit VM, go for *Swords Dance* instead.

If you still don't have the shell bell, try *Covet *again. If you do, have some fun in this greenhouse and use *Flame Charge*, and if VM is unhittable go for *Swords Dance*.

Last action, if you didn't use *Flame Charge* already, do so - if you did, go for *Fire Punch*, and if you can't hit VM, use *Swords Dance*.

*Covet/Acrobatics/Swords Dance ~ Covet/Flame Charge/Swords Dance ~ Flame Charge/Fire Punch/Swords Dance*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 9, 2016)

Oops, I thought I already posted in this.

VM's VM, your actions are fairly straightforward this round. I have some more interesting plans for next round, but for now, just focus on doing damage while negating your opponent's first attack.

*Fake Out ~ Facade ~ Facade*


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2016)

Room for one more in that late as hell party?

ultraviolet vs Vipera Magnifica
*Round 2*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



*FORMAT*: 2 vs 2, single
*STYLE*:  Switch
*DQ*: Two weeks
*DAMAGE *CAP: 40%
*BANNED/RESTRICTED MOVES*: nothing !!!!!! wow!!!
*ADDITIONAL RULES*: Battlers can't leave the Greenhouse, and pokemon dependent on water probably aren't recommended. You can change the weather if you want, but you're in a greenhouse, so you'd have to break the glass ceiling first if you wanted weather to come through. Trainers can only use pokemon that haven't gained any experience yet!





Spoiler: Arena: Tropical Greenhouse



Someone, somewhere in Asber has been silly enough to let two trainers borrow their Greenhouse for a battle. The Greenhouse is very large, about the size of two tennis courts, and has high, glass ceilings to let in sunlight. Tropical green plants are flourishing everywhere, in rows of pots, hanging baskets or just climbing all over the place. There are long tables lined up from one end of the Greenhouse to the other, all entirely covered in potted plants, terrariums, and various gardening tools.
Since the Greenhouse mostly houses tropical plants, the air inside is very humid and warm, and Sunny Day is in effect. Water can be summoned from any of the hosepipes in the room, and there are various objects littered about the place that can be used as projectiles; pots, spades, bags of fertilzer, buckets, and so on. These will deal 5% typeless damage when hurled at an opponent.


Arena status: Unchanged.


ultraviolet (OO)
*& KNUCKLES* the male Chimchar
*Health: 75%* - *Energy: 90%*
*Ability:* Iron Fist - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 61
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Cheerful, despite the bumps.
*Commands*: Covet/Acrobatics/Swords Dance ~ Covet/Flame Charge/Swords Dance ~ Flame Charge/Fire Punch/Swords Dance

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
*Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo
*Health: 85%* - *Energy: 91%*
*Ability:* Regenerator - *Item:* Shell Bell - *Speed:* 65
*Status:* 1+ Attack. Burned (moderate).
*Condition:* Setting an awful example for the kids in this summer.
*Commands*: Fake Out ~ Facade ~ Facade

-----​
The battle resumed with lightning-fast moves right off the bat: Vipera Magnifica's Violent Mustelid, varying motions, very much vanished momentarily- er, I'm starting to get kind of confused here. As did & KNUCKLES at the end of his foe's opening move.

The Mienfoo's next move wasn't quite as inscrutable, and definitely so by design. After all, the blitz entrance definitely wasn't any good for his burns, stinging more fiercely with every brusque motion... His normal reaction to such pain might have been a mere ominous stare into the distance, but, uncharacteristically and yet all too honestly, he started screeching away absolute agony, thrashing and convulsing in front of his enemy, taking advantage of the bewildered motions to land a series of berserk swinging attacks.

And then, his great big scene was interrupted for a moment as the Chimchar pointed out his Shell Bell. A difficult article to ignore, after all, as it sounded in accord with its wielder's tantrum. And why, it's quite nice, but you can't have it. At least, Violent Mustelid _thought_ his opponent couldn't have it. That was before he got slapped in the face and mugged for the item, giving him good grounds on which to restart his rampage.

& KNUCKLES calmly waited for his foe to finish featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry series, then brought about the round closer. Completely disregarding the fact that he was surrounded by flammable material, he shed flame from every inch of his body, taking his mark down with a soaring headbutt, almost as if to resemble a rising pillar of flame. Hardly slowed down by his worsening bruises, the chimp Pokémon seemed almost unable to stand still -- particularly when he realized he was standing on burning grass.


-----

ultraviolet (OO)
*& KNUCKLES* the male Chimchar
*Health: 45%* - *Energy: 83%*
*Ability:* Iron Fist - *Item:* Shell Bell - *Speed:* 91
*Status:* 1+ Speed.
*Condition:* Might have some canned heat in his heels.
*Performed:* flinch ~ Covet ~ Flame Charge

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
*Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo
*Health: 73%* - *Energy: 72%*
*Ability:* Regenerator - *Item:* N/A - *Speed:* 65
*Status:* 1+ Attack. Burned (moderate).
*Condition:* Emotionally exhausted.
*Performed:* Fake Out ~ Facade ~ Facade​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Commence Violent Mustelid's Fake Out.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [10 >  5].
*2% damage is dealt. [(4%:3) * 1 + 1 + 0 * 1 = 2.333...% ≈ 2%]
*3% energy is spent. [2% + 1 - 0 = 3%]
*& KNUCKLES will flinch in this action. Fake Out will fail if used again by Violent Mustelid in this battle.
*Shell Bell’s effect heals 2% of Violent Mustelid’s health.
-& KNUCKLES flinches and cannot make a move.
-Violent Mustelid takes 1% burn damage.
*=Action 2*
-Commence Violent Mustelid's Facade.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [13 > 5].
*15% damage is dealt. [14% * 1 + 1 + 0 * 1 = 15%]
*8% energy is spent. [8% + 0 - 0 = 8%]
*Shell Bell’s effect heals 2% of Violent Mustelid’s health.
-Commence & KNUCKLES's Covet.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [51 > 5].
*6% damage is dealt. [6% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 6%]
*4% energy is spent. [3% + 1 - 0 = 4%]
*& KNUCKLES takes Violent Mustelid's Shell Bell.
-Violent Mustelid takes 1% burn damage.
*=Action 3*
-Commence Violent Mustelid's Facade.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [43 > 5].
*15% damage is dealt. [14% * 1 + 1 + 0 * 1 = 15%]
*8% energy is spent. [8% + 0 - 0 = 8%]
-Commence & KNUCKLES's Flame Charge.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [60 > 5].
*7% damage is dealt. [(5% * 1.25) * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 7.8125% ≈ 7%]
*3% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 1 = 2.5% ≈ 3%]
*& KNUCKLES is at 1+ Speed.
*Shell Bell's effect heals 2% of & KNUCKLES's health.
-Violent Mustelid takes 1% burn damage.
*=Totals*
-& KNUCKLES has taken 30% damage and spent 7% energy. & KNUCKLES's item is now a Shell Bell. & KNUCKLES is now at 1+ Speed.
-Violent Mustelid has taken 12% damage and spent 19% energy. Violent Mustelid no longer has a held item.


Arena status: There's a steady, contained blaze burning a small patch of grass.

Notes:
-I'm figuring that the twice per round restriction on Shell Bell's effect is meant to be per holder rather than overall, if that's of any concern.
-*Vipera Magnifica* commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 29, 2016)

Okay, I'm going to break the chain of tardiness by commanding early.

Before the round starts, I'm *switching Violent Mustelid out for Calcifer*.

Calcifer, I want you to repeatedly use *Shadow Ball*, but switch out for *Shock Wave* if you can't use Shadow Ball due to Torment, or you need to dispatch some clones. If & KNUCKLES is protecting or out of range of your attacks, then use *Calm Mind*.

*Shadow Ball / Shock Wave / Calm Mind x3*


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 16, 2016)

VM said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm going to break the chain of tardiness by commanding early.


aha, but you _drastically underestimated_ how bad i am at remembering to command in asb battles!! haha!!! i'm sorry

anyway Knuckles!!! you have buttloads of energy and not much health, so how about we Slack Off for a little bit and you can chill out some. Those Shadow Balls will probably sting a bit, but that's okay because you can hit those shadows right back with your fists! Or, claws I guess. Use Shadow Claw.

*Slack Off ~ Shadow Claw ~ Shadow Claw*


----------

